# Good trick training books?



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm going to be going to obedience classes and I also plan to do short daily training sessions at home... Besides the much needed commands, like sit, stay, leave it, come, etc... I also want to do some fun trick training.

I'd really love to teach my pup the find it game, bring it and then some useless tricks that are just for fun. I'm just not sure how to go about teaching find it and things like that. I've seen people talk about it but haven't been able to find yet HOW to teach it to them. I apologize if I missed a thread somewhere!

But are there any good books with this sort of information? I have a clicker training book that teaches a wide range of useful things and tricks, is there anything else out there you'd recommend? 

Thank you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

are you into using a clicker? I loved Peggy Tilmans clicking with your dog, tons of tricks/behaviors to teach with a clicker and she makes it VERY easy to teach for us dummies


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*I'm more visual*

so like videos and DVD's 

if you do a search on youtube for clicker tricks, there's free info there.

You can rent or buy Tricks For A Great Bond - Silvia Trkman - Dog Training DVD

aw:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> are you into using a clicker? I loved Peggy Tilmans clicking with your dog, tons of tricks/behaviors to teach with a clicker and she makes it VERY easy to teach for us dummies


This is the exact book I have! It's great so far, I really need to hunker down and read through it some more... I've been busy reading the other end of the leash and the puppy primer ATM.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> so like videos and DVD's
> 
> if you do a search on youtube for clicker tricks, there's free info there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maggie! I'm pretty visual too so I will check out that DVD, sounds right up my alley. And that is the main reason I want to do tricks, I found with my golden teaching him the tricks I knew how to train really helped our bond(I was having difficulty bonding to him when we first got him) plus I think it's a fun way to exercise a doggies mind.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your pup is 4 months old. don't train to much to soon.
i look at learning commands like this. if your pup learns
1 command a month that's 12 commands in a year. in
2 years that's 24 commands. 24 commands is really good.
then think about all of the other stuff your dog will know
that you're not really usuing a command ( not jumping
on people, no door dashing (home or car), waiting for you
to go up and down steps first (i like this because i don't
want to trip over my dog and nor do i want to trip my dog),
waiting quietly to be fed, letting you know he has to go out
and the list goes on.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I really liked the book 101 Dog Tricks 101 Dog Tricks: Step by Step Activities to Engage,Challenge,and Bond with Your Dog: Kyra Sundance,Chalcy: 9781592533251: Amazon.com: Books I got it from our local library.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

First NO tricks are useless.

Training to find is a great puppy trick. Just make sure they ALWAYS find the item you hide and if you use food (which is the best IMO) for the find command start small... 2 feet away and build up to bigger distances, sometimes it helps if they are a little hungry to build some drive, always in plain sight. After they are finding a piece of Hot Dog or whatever 12-20 feet away THEN you start hiding under something light... we use a plastic pot saucer to start with, then build up the items weight, until they have to work at getting the treat.

Go slow, make it fun, do very short sessions.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> First NO tricks are useless.
> 
> Training to find is a great puppy trick. Just make sure they ALWAYS find the item you hide and if you use food (which is the best IMO) for the find command start small... 2 feet away and build up to bigger distances, sometimes it helps if they are a little hungry to build some drive, always in plain sight. After they are finding a piece of Hot Dog or whatever 12-20 feet away THEN you start hiding under something light... we use a plastic pot saucer to start with, then build up the items weight, until they have to work at getting the treat.
> 
> Go slow, make it fun, do very short sessions.


In the beginning do you let the dog watch you "hide" the treat?


----------

